
Best Colleges for You - jstrieb
https://thompsonml.shinyapps.io/BestCollegeApp/
======
gus_massa
It has tooooo many items. Perhaps you can split the page in a few pages that
make questions and then it sends you to a page that shows the result and you
can change the previous selections.

I'd would reorder the questions. Without any evidence, I think the more
important questions are career, location and prize.

Why do I need to answer if I'm male or female? Also, expand the options.

Can you make the names of the universities clickable?

